# andy one no anything about concord tools



## pipercub17 (Feb 26, 2010)

*anyone no anything about concorde taping tools*

concord tools
i found a used taper and a pump that i can get for a good deal are thay any good


----------



## MeatBallDryWall (Jan 9, 2010)

I bought a complete set in 99 & everything is still working great to this day except the extender box handle. Before they got bought out they held the patents for all the extender handles. My roller/glaze/layback handles have them & I love them.  The pump & goose neck has a better design & it changes fast. Just my .02


----------



## pipercub17 (Feb 26, 2010)

can you still get parts for them


----------



## Wallers (Dec 7, 2008)

The tube is Tapetech compatible. How good is really good? I'm not sure if you can get parts for the pump.


----------



## MeatBallDryWall (Jan 9, 2010)

> How good is really good?


My gun is 11 yrs old & I've never changed anything but blades & pins. I am anal about taking care of it though.


----------



## Bill from Indy (Apr 26, 2010)

I run concorde and northstar(the parent company of concorde before they sold to Axia)...what do you need to know? What parts are you looking for?

Not all of the parts for the tube is interchangeable with a tapetech, but the common wear parts are...the nyliners for the axle have to be sanded slightly, but will work...just ask if they have BLUE ones when you get replacements...the grey ones are trickier to use, but will work

als taping tools may still have parts for them, but they have been discontinued for some time now...I know you will have a hard time finding the top seal for the pump...plunger cup and gasket will work from tapetech/tapemaster pumps


----------



## MeatBallDryWall (Jan 9, 2010)

> I know you will have a hard time finding the top seal for the pump...plunger cup and gasket will work from tapetech/tapemaster pumps


Yup I'm looking for this part ATM. A rep @ Allwall told me the brass replacement will work but the insertion hole in the pump will have to be milled for it to fit. But from then on it's a lifetime part pretty much. The guy I talked to was a concord salesman & he knows the parts, etc. His name is Mike & the # is 866-305-3233 Ext 107. hope that helps everyone that still uses these tools.


----------

